# Who are the members of the Labour Court?



## Purple (11 Aug 2009)

I have looked at their website but I cxan't see who they are. Does anyone know the names of the members and who they were nominated by?


----------



## WaterSprite (11 Aug 2009)

Who they are appointed by is here.

[EDIT] and the members for 2008 at least are in the annual report here.

[EDIT 2] - that link just seems to get to the "about us" page - the annual reports are linked there to the left.


----------



## Purple (11 Aug 2009)

Thanks WaterSprite.


----------



## becky (11 Aug 2009)

WaterSprite - do you know anything about Rights Commisioners.  Are these posts advertised? and what's the money like?


----------



## Purple (11 Aug 2009)

Chairman: *Kevin Duffy *(Former Assistant General Secretary of the Irish Congress of Trade Unions)
*Deputy Chairman*: Ms Caroline Jenkinson (Former head of Employee Relations Information Unit of the Irish Business and Employers Confederation, member of:
The Pensions Board,The National Economic and Social Forum, Social Welfare Appeals Board, a number of EU and International Labour Organisation committees.)


Deputy Chairman: *Raymond McGee* (Former (?) director of the conciliation service of the LRC.)

IBEC Members:
*Robert Grier* (Former Corporate Director of IBEC, which succeeded his position as an Executive Director of the Philips Group of Companies in Ireland.)
*John Doherty* (Director and former CEO of Jurys Doyle Hotel Group plc. Chairman of National Roads Authority, Hibernian Insurance, Business Tourism Forum and Gunne Auctioneers.  Director, Ulster Bank.)
*Peter Murphy* (IBEC insider. I think he’s a solicitor. Involved with IBEC for years).

Union Members:
*Pádraigín Ní Mhurchú* (ICTU insider, former member of loads of unions)
*Noel O’Neill* (I can’t find out much about him but on a government press release it says _“The Minister for Labour Affairs in pursuance of Section 10(4) of the above Act, has re-appointed Mr. Noel O’Neill as an employer member of the Labour Court. The appointment is for the period commencing 28th July, 2009 and ending 31st October, 2009.”_ So which is he, an employer or union appointment?)
*Jack Nash* (SIPTU Insiders, former regional secretary)



So there's nobody from the SME sector.


----------



## Emiso (11 Aug 2009)

They are generally appointed from a union or business background.
At every hearing there are 3 members hearing the case. This includes a chairman or deputy, one worker member and one employer member.


----------



## Purple (11 Aug 2009)

Emiso said:


> They are generally appointed from a union or business background.
> At every hearing there are 3 members hearing the case. This includes a chairman or deputy, one worker member and one employer member.



There's two people from multinationals, hardly representative of the broader business sector in Ireland.
John Doherty would have some understanding of dealing with the realities of developing and selling a product/service in the Irish market but that’s it, he’s the only one.


----------



## becky (11 Aug 2009)

Emiso said:


> They are generally appointed from a union or business background.
> At every hearing there are 3 members hearing the case. This includes a chairman or deputy, one worker member and one employer member.


 
When a Right Commissioner has a hearing - s/he is on their own.


----------



## WaterSprite (11 Aug 2009)

becky said:


> WaterSprite - do you know anything about Rights Commisioners.  Are these posts advertised? and what's the money like?



Sorry Becky - haven't a clue about that one!


----------

